# Orijen = gassy?



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I had gotten a sample bag of Orijen Regional Red food maybe, oh... early June? We mixed that into the Acana, etc, and he loved it, seemed to do great, poops stayed consistent, etc. We finished off the sample bag of RR by itself, no issues. So I figured I'd rotate between the 3, Acana Grasslands, Orijen RR and Go Endurance (we rotate when each bag is almost finished). 

Since the bag of Go! was nearly finished, I decided to go pick up Orijen. RR was not in the store I went into, so I got a 5.5lb bag of the regular Orijen Adult. He LOVED it. Ate it without wet food and everything. Jackson has never had a sensitive tummy, he rarely gets any sickness or diarrhea, etc, he can usually eat whatever no problems. Including visits to family members homes where he sneaks some Pedigree or Purina. He also eats that nasty Cesar wet food as an occasional treat when we visit my dads house. Never any stomach problems with any of the high quality foods we've tried, and it's been lots, ranging from Fromm, to NV Instinct, Acana, and more.

This dog has NEVER had gas in his life. Never once in the past 2 years do I remember him EVER smelling or being gassy. After eating Orijen Adult, he was *gasp* gassy! I was stunned, to say the least. Anyone else have this problem? He didn't overeat, if anything he under-ate for his size. The Regional Red food didn't cause this problem for him. I put him back on the Go for 2 days, no gas. I gave him another 1/4 cup of Orijen Adult and gas was back. So today I just brought it back to the store and got Acana instead.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never used this but have heard the same thing that it does cause gas, some say it will go away after a few weeks.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

did you mix in the old food with new? its hard to tell, different dogs tolerate new protein sources differently, you can add few teaspoons of plain yogurt in the meantime, which usually help with digestion.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with unosmom on the yogurt also! Did the pup eat really fast this can cause gas also. Wolfing the food down ~swallowing air. Can there be something in the Orijen that is not agreeing with him maybe? Or mayeb more adjustment time with the food? My dogs at first with Orijen can have gas but it subsides quickly. I have used Regional Red and yep gassy but after I want to say 1 week to a week and 1/2 if that, they are then adjusted to it and fine with it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> did you mix in the old food with new? its hard to tell, different dogs tolerate new protein sources differently, you can add few teaspoons of plain yogurt in the meantime, which usually help with digestion.


I did mix it, but he definitely ate more of the Orijen Adult than the "old" Go!. And like I said, he can switch cold-turkey to pretty much any food and has never had gas issues. Ever. The Orijen adult is chicken based, so nothing new for his system.

I ended up just bringing it back and getting Acana which I know he goes great on. I'll purchase Orijen Regional Red next time it's available, I guess, since he seemed to do okay on that version. The Regional Red is 38% protein, whereas Orijen Adult is 40%, I don't know if that made any difference.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

wags said:


> I agree with unosmom on the yogurt also! Did the pup eat really fast this can cause gas also. Wolfing the food down ~swallowing air. Can there be something in the Orijen that is not agreeing with him maybe? Or mayeb more adjustment time with the food? My dogs at first with Orijen can have gas but it subsides quickly. I have used Regional Red and yep gassy but after I want to say 1 week to a week and 1/2 if that, they are then adjusted to it and fine with it.


Yeah, I guess he ate semi-fast but not really. I mean, for him, it was fast. But for any other dog, he ate at averaged pace. It was like 1/4 cup of Orijen Adult and it took him about 2 minutes, I would think, to finish up. So yeah, not gorging or anything. I've seen him eat a wholleeee lot faster, LOL.

I guess it was just odd to me since he's always been able to eat any kind of high quality foods without issues, and being able to just switch right to them cold turkey. 

I mean, he was laying down near my feet while I was on the computer, and I SMELLED him, LOL. I got down real close and layed down, and I knew it was him. I was like good lord. He has never *once* smelled or been gassy to my knowledge.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I've never used this but have heard the same thing that it does cause gas, some say it will go away after a few weeks.


Good to know it's not just us.

Well, oh well. For now we will continue using Acana since he does so well on it. I still love Champion period, and will always recommend Orijen/Acana. We'll try the Regional Red again next.


----------

